# Searching For Proper OTA Antenna for HDTV



## TV Director (Feb 14, 2004)

Greetings all, forgive me if this has been addressed elsewhere...but I'm curious as to what type of antennas are being used out there to bring in local HD channels. I've tried a couple options out there and have only been able to bring in 2 out of 4 locals. I've even been to antennaweb.org and used thier recommendations w/o much more luck, and that's with pretty much a direct line of sight to the local antenna farm about 12 miles to the southwest. So, I'm just curious...what's everybody using out there, and how are the results? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

TV Director said:


> Greetings all, forgive me if this has been addressed elsewhere...but I'm curious as to what type of antennas are being used out there to bring in local HD channels. I've tried a couple options out there and have only been able to bring in 2 out of 4 locals. I've even been to antennaweb.org and used thier recommendations w/o much more luck, and that's with pretty much a direct line of sight to the local antenna farm about 12 miles to the southwest. So, I'm just curious...what's everybody using out there, and how are the results? Many thanks in advance!


Try www.bobmerritt.com/dtv/dtv.htm made by hard workin hard drinking Yorkshiremen, who make ariels by day and play rugby and drink yards of ale by night!
Posted by throwbot, My 921 works great , unplugged it from the wall and it still runs fine, my wife pluged into the fire wire and shops for grocerys. You can take the hold of production now. No bugs. Not one. Good job all you people at Echostar..


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I recently installed the Radio Shack VU-90 XR (15-2152) antenna in my attic. Actually, by 'installed', I mean 'took out of the box and laid across the rafters'.  I'm about 40 miles from the broadcast antennas and get 100+ signal stength across the board - and I didn't even have to do any special tuning. I just eyeballed the direction of the broadcast towers and that was it. Very cool! However, YMMV.

Edit: I need to clarify that i'm talking about digital signal strength. My analog reception is only OK and I'd definately need to do a better job of aiming my antenna if I was wanting good quality analog.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

TV Director said:


> Greetings all, forgive me if this has been addressed elsewhere...but I'm curious as to what type of antennas are being used out there to bring in local HD channels. I've tried a couple options out there and have only been able to bring in 2 out of 4 locals. I've even been to antennaweb.org and used thier recommendations w/o much more luck, and that's with pretty much a direct line of sight to the local antenna farm about 12 miles to the southwest. So, I'm just curious...what's everybody using out there, and how are the results? Many thanks in advance!


I live in Seattle, land of hills and multipath. I'm running a Blonder Tongue 4875 and get solid reception most of the time and am within 10-15 miles of the main transmission sites. The Channel Master 4228 seems to get a lot of good reviews. The Winegard Square Shooter antenna has also been getting some good ink. You might also want to check to see what your neighbors are running, get some advice from a quality local retailer, or hook up with a professional installer and pay for a site check. The latter can be a good investment. Good luck. Just remember, with HDTV, half the fun is getting there!!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Moving to correct forum.


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

Although I'm only 1.3 miles from Sutro Tower in San Francisco, due to topography I cannot get a lock on any of the OTA stations here. However, the Channel master 3023 (similar to Channel master 4248, but ships in two pieces so it can ship via UPS for much less), which is mounted on my roof with a rotor, has no trouble locking on to Sacramento stations 62 miles away with 80-110 signal strenghs.

Check out www.starkelectronic.com where I ordered my antenna from. Their site is a little difficult to navigate, but they have a weatlth of information about antenna types and even .pdf manuals on antenna installation for downloading.


----------

